# Venomous for sale



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Cant log on to DWA classifieds!


1.1 Bothrops neuwiedi
1.0 Crotalus atrox
1.1 Vipera ammodytes
0.1 Bitis arietans

ALL ADULTS pm me for details

don't know what these are worth so reasonable offers please

DWA holders only please

thanks


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

All recent pics


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

You have to have 18+ access in order to access the DWA classified section. If you contact an administrator or moderator then they can sort this for you.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

gaz140 said:


> You have to have 18+ access in order
> to access the DWA classified section. If you contact an administrator or moderator then they can sort this for you.


yep done that about 3 times now, no result. Admin must be on hols lol


----------

